# Big thank you to all that visited Shop 'n' Shine



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone that visited us on the day it was great to meet new faces and see some old ones too.

We all had a really good time and we will see you next year!

Dom


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

No worries I will probably stop by the shop soon and spend more money.


----------

